# Italian "bocc's" poll...



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Since I've been listening to a certain composer of the most famous minuet, I've had a lot of bocc... on my mind :lol:. I thought I'd compare things in a poll which probably have more in common than the usual options we get - the "bocc" thing, all Italian, & all good things overall. So choose and let us know why, this is a very serious poll...NOT!!! -

Boccaccio - Renaissance author, poet and Humanist.

Bocce - A lawn bowls game.

Boccherini - Classical era composer.

Boccioni - Futurist painter and sculptor of the early Twentieth Century.

Bocconcini - A type of cheese which originated in Napoli.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I chose Boccaccio as the man's _Decameron_ is important in my medieval studies.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^You're very knowledgeable about this (obviously), I only know about Boccaccio from my parents mentioning him ages back, also I know the Austrian composer Franz von Suppe wrote a biographical operetta about him, but I've never heard that work, it is a rare one...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, no surprises for guessing who I chose, which is the composer on the poll, of course. Esp. since I've been listening to THIS locally made recording of the _Guitar Quintet #4 "Fandango"_ on repeat ever since I got it two weeks ago. I've also purchased other discs of his music, but I'm aiming not to do overkill, just do it a bit at a time. This "BOCC..." is becoming one of my top ten or even top five composers, which is surprising in some ways...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sid James said:


> ^^You're very knowledgeable about this (obviously), I only know about Boccaccio from my parents mentioning him ages back, also I know the Austrian composer Franz von Suppe wrote a biographical operetta about him, but I've never heard that work, it is a rare one...


I have, and it's not bad.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, the cheese, of course!!!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Bocce ball for me as it reminds me of Sundays at Jimbo's on Virginia Key!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ball game or cheese.... Hmmmmm.......


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Ball game or cheese.... Hmmmmm.......


Sounds like a troubling dilemma for a cat.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I voted for Bocce. It is a great game. The condominium where we live has a court.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Have you had this cheese, Alma?...or anyone? I haven't but I just got a fresh Vermont shipment in and am in a Friday night at the Viva's kinda mood...two words I know I definitely like together are:

Italian & Cheese


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't have thought quite a few people play bocce. Esp. since all of you live outside Italy. There's a sizeable Italian community here in Australia, so they brought bocce here, but I think it's mainly the older generation who came here post-1945. We also have our own Anglo lawn bowls & it's beginning to be revived a bit in some ways, for a few decades it was in a kind of decline, but now some younger people are taking it up. & no love for the painter Boccioni? - I thought our artist/painter member stlukes might vote for him if he sees this poll...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I prefer cream of broccoli soup.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I wouldn't have thought quite a few people play bocce. Esp. since all of you live outside Italy. There's a sizeable Italian community here in Australia, so they brought bocce here, but I think it's mainly the older generation who came here post-1945. We also have our own Anglo lawn bowls & it's beginning to be revived a bit in some ways, for a few decades it was in a kind of decline, but now some younger people are taking it up. & no love for the painter Boccioni? - I thought our artist/painter member stlukes might vote for him if he sees this poll...


I guess in our area of the U. S. we have more Italians than Anglo's. Even so the majority are Polish or Irish and a few Scots like me.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Have you had this cheese, Alma?...or anyone? I haven't but I just got a fresh Vermont shipment in and am in a Friday night at the Viva's kinda mood...two words I know I definitely like together are:
> 
> Italian & Cheese


This:










You need really delicious juicy tomatoes, fresh basil and top quality extra virgin olive oil to go with your mozzarella. And crusty rustic bread.

I'm drooling.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I went with Boccioni...makes me long for the art history course in modernism and 20th century art in general; now I have a conservation course and it's seems to be all chemistry (which I'm not good at). However the remaining lectures are on Munch and then the synthetic revolution (acrylic paints) and that's more up my alley.

I also remember Boccaccio from the exam in the course entitled "literature from antiquity to the baroque era", where I nevertheless went with Sappho (sp?) cause I hadn't studied Boccaccio well enough.........

And here I am just ranting about Uni


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Well, now we do have some love for Boccioni!

Good on you *karenpat!* He was an interesting painter, basically fusing cubism and pointillism (dotism) to make up the rather short-lived style/trend of Futurism. I think Mussolini was a bit of a fan of this movement, but nevertheless after the carnage of WWI it seemed rather silly to glorify machines that had done humanity so much damage. It's interesting how his paintings look quite decorative and almost kind of like design rather than art to our eyes, whereas back then they were aiming at being revolutionary...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Boccioni.........................


----------

